# generac propane 10k help



## oden131 (Sep 21, 2018)

generac won't start, had a service tech come out we proved that the fuel solenoid is working which is feed from the number 14 wire, and that lp was not getting past the fuel regulator that we could tell, i got the fittings to bypass the regulator so the lp goes straight from the solenoid to the carb and the pressure is controlled from the regulator on the tank.

engine still will not start however it cranks fine and when i toggle the switch and the fuel stops it pops like it wants to start. also i pulled the filter and the butterfly in the carb is wide open i manually closed it no help not sure what causes it to close on its own maybe the choke is not working not sure about a lp carb

called generac support and they said open num 14 wire...this wire runs to the hourmeter, the fuel solenoid, and the control board can't see how its open if the fs is working

tldr: i have fuel and fire but engine will not start just turn over

any ideas?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

oden131 said:


> generac won't start, had a service tech come out we proved that the fuel solenoid is working which is feed from the number 14 wire, and that lp was not getting past the fuel regulator that we could tell, i got the fittings to bypass the regulator so the lp goes straight from the solenoid to the carb and the pressure is controlled from the regulator on the tank...


First, I would think you'd need to have both the 1st stage (at the tank) and the 2nd stage (at the genset) regulators running. I would think that it would flood without the 2nd stage.

Does your 2nd stage unit have a manual priming button on it (see photo)? Or is there an auto-prime circuit besides the fuel solenoid you mentioned that isn't working? You may have to hold a manual prime button in for 30 seconds or so to prime the line and the carb before starting it if it hasn't been run for a long time or if the tank has been swapped out. 

On my 2nd stage regulators, they don't pass fuel other than when priming until the running engine vacuum pulls them open. It sounds like the choke is not closing either, which may be on the same circuit as an auto-prime/fuel solenoid?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

FYI, the manuals for your generator are here: https://www.generac.com/service-sup...manuals?modelNo=0040794&lang=es-mx?lang=es-mx
On page 16, section 4.1 Troubleshooting: The engine cranks but will not start (common causes):
1. Out of fuel
2. Defective fuel solenoid
3. Open #14 wire
4. Defective spark plug

From the wiring diagram, #14 only appears to control the fuel solenoid and the hour meter. Does the hour meter increment at all? Check for proper voltage and any corrosion at the terminal block where those three wires come together.

Looks like the choke is non-electric.

Other than that, check for spark and test the solenoid with 12vdc (I assume) directly from the battery to verify proper function. Try some starting fluid to see if that fires OK.


----------

